# Semi-auto



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I am planing on buying a semi-auto shotgun for duck and goose hunting. What is a good gun that dosn't jam at at a resonable price. :sniper:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

this is just my opinion and that and a dollar can buy you a coke. Spend the dollars and get something that will last forever. I have a Benelli sbe2 and love it and my kids will be shooting after I go. If you don't have that kind of doe then get a top of the line pump like the Nova less than 300. I perfer to shoot the Nova most of the time. All I would say is get the best whether it be an semi auto or something else.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I've got a Franchi 612 and have had no trouble with this gun. I believe these guns are imported by Benelli. They usually run a few hundred dollars less than Benelli's. Here is their web add.

http://www.franchiusa.com/


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a Browning Gold and I love it. If that one doesn't fit you, my next favorite is Beretta or Remington. Wal Mart has a Beretta AL390 for a little over 500 bucks, is a 3 in gun. If you don't want to shoot 3.5's not a bad buy at all.


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

My next gun will either be a SBE 2 or a new Beretta 391 Extrema 2. I am leaning towards the Beretta. $1300 for the Benelli and $1100 for the Beretta.

Todd Siemers


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

SX2 with a Drake Killer choke is a awesome combo, but thats just my .02.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I shoot a Super X2 field model and love it. I have a nova for all the waterfowl and it does well also.

IMO, the Winchesters, Browning gold field model, and the berreta field look much better than the SBE2. The Benelli has an outstanding action though and they do make quality product.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Strand I have a nova too and I just traded in my old sbe2 and got a new one. I agree they are not the prettiest gun made but the inertia system is really pretty. The franchi also have the inertia system and are cheaper than the bennellies but I think they only go up to three inch shells.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I know benelli is one of the best if not the best auto there is...Why spend the money though when theres stoeger for $900 dollars less...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

This is true...they are the same internaly, and steogers Semi's have a good reputation.


----------

